# QJ Timer + Prisma



## ondras.371 (Jul 24, 2016)

Hello,

I've got QJ Timer. It works only with CCTimer. Is possible to write support for Prisma Puzzle Timer? I think It won't be problem, because both are in Java.


Thanks for answers and sorry for my English

ondras.371


----------



## asacuber (Jul 24, 2016)

Nope I have heard that only stackmat works on PPT


----------



## ondras.371 (Jul 24, 2016)

asacuber said:


> Nope I have heard that only stackmat works on PPT


I know, but I ask, if is possible to programme support Prisma.


----------



## ondras.371 (Jul 24, 2016)

I found this, it shows time, but it saves 00:00.xx


----------

